# Orca or Opal



## r1levy (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm considering either an Orca or an Opal but aside from the difference in looks what are the other differences. I know that the carbon materials used in the bikes are different but I don't know how that translates to stiffness, ride quality, etc.
I'm 6'1", 185 lbs. and am coming off a Cannondale Caad 5 which is a GREAT bike but beats me to death on long rides. 
The other bike I'm considering is the Specialized Roubaix because of it's more relaxed geometry. Not sure how the Orbea geometry compares.
Any help is greatly appreciated. I'm a long time rider but don't know much about the finer differences between bikes.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I haven't ridden an Opal but others have said it has a stiffer frame than the Orca. 

I have an 04 Roubaix and my 07 Orca feels more sporty and the Roubaix feels more like a cruiser. I have ridden both 100 miles and my body likes the Roubaix but the brain loves the more direct feel of the Orca. So the brain usually wins and I ride the Orca even though I know I will be feeling the road chatter more after 70 miles on the Orca.

As they say you need to ride all three bikes and see which one suits you the best.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

My first bike was a CAA5 and yes you do take a beating, I currently have a 06 Orca which I love, very smooth yet very responsive. I upgraded to some carbon wheels so those helop absorb the road pretty well. I agree with jmess, the Opal is stiffer thats why they were used in the TDF prior to 07.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I have both. A 07 Orca, and a 06 Opal. I also had the 05 Orca. Since I have had my Orca I really have not ridden my Opal. I think I will be selling it soon. Both bikes are very stiff. The fork on the Orca really makes the ride much more refined and comfortable for those long rides. The opal may be a tad stiffer but not much. I am built like a brick s-house and can really torque a frame. The Orca definatly holds its own against the Opal in the stiffness dept and is loads more comfortable for long rides..


----------



## r1levy (Jun 12, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the feedback. I'm going to plan a day at my LBS to try all three.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Orca/Opal vs. Robaix is no comparison. Better comparison would be the Onix vs. the Robaix. My wife bought the Specialized, I got an Onix. The geometry feels pretty close to me, both somewhat relaxed. But the Onix has way better gruppo for similar price. I also rode the Opal, felt the same as the Onix but that's where the comparison ended. That Opal is a rocket. Super stiff, and every turn of the crank made it feel like it was going to jump off the road. Of course, it had much better wheels. Didn't get it into any rough surfaces but would guess it will be a little harsher riding. I think Opal=race, Orca=looks, comfort, bling. Get them both! Specialized is not in this league IMHO.


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

The Opal frame is 30% stiffer than the Orca, so the acceleration is better, particularly climbing out of the saddle. 

Comparing both bikes to the Roubaix is like apples and oranges. The Roubaix was originally designed with the Paris-Roubaix race (cobblestone course) in mind. Specialized wanted a bike that wouldn't beat up its riders and the idea paid off as the team won its first year out. That said, the Roubaix has changed quite a bit, becoming more relaxed and "cruiser" like while the Tarmac serves the role of Specialized's race rig. Gerolsteiner still uses the Roubaix, however, at select rounds. 

You'll find both Orbeas significantly stiffer with better acceleration and handling (more stable in the turns). The Roubaix is a fantastic bike, though. I had an '04 carbon frame, but there's not enough room in my stable for two road bikes so I sold the Spec for an '06 Opal. Haven't looked back yet, but do get a bit nostalgic for the comfy / squishy times...


----------



## r1levy (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I'll probably opt for the Roubaix since at my age I'm looking for more comfort.


----------

